# Group Therapy in the Dallas/Fort Worth area



## bht96 (Dec 25, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone here could give some advice as to any group therapy or anything helpful for SA (which, I know is difficult to find), in the DFW area.

I am 3 months into the "Overcoming Social Anxiety Step-by-Step" program by Dr. Richards. I am trying to avoid having to pack up and go to Phoenix where his clinic is located. Even just meeting a person or two with SA near me that might be willing to work together with me on the behavioral aspects of the therapy would probably work just as well. Anyways, thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## msholmes (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello, Did you ever find a group in DFW? I am looking for one myself and located in Keller. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## mathkat (Nov 9, 2013)

Any updates on a DFW group?


----------



## PatriciaStahl (Aug 30, 2014)

*Dallas social anxiety group*

I am a therapist in Dallas doing social anxiety groups.
If you are still interested in a group, contact me at [email protected] and I'll give you information.


----------

